#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Guest houses in Vientiane

## mtone9317

On a Visa run from Chiang Mai. I stayed the first night at the Sousaly GH. They must have had some shills writing favorable reviews. They will answer your e-mails, but the person who writes the e-mails is not the manager. He showed me a room upstairs for $15 which was pretty nice, but after I paid the rent I discovered that he had rented me a room downstairs, bait and switch.The bed was so saggy I could hardly sleep in it. The room faces the street and the door is not secure. He was in my room 15min after I left and went through my stuff. Fortuneately I didn't leave anything in the room worth taking, just clothes. He was a total a$$whole. They lock the doors at 11pm and don't open them until 7am. I'm an early riser, so had to climb over the gate at 6am to get coffee. I walked around and found another guest house, the Lao Youth Inn for $11 a night. It was clean, quiet, and the bed was great...but the only thing in the room was a bed. Plus factor was a nice view and a hot shower. The GH is fairly new. The lady that owns the place has another place on the same block, old and run down.
The manager, Niki is her sister and she is very nice. I had some laughs with the staff women who gather in the lounge every night to watch soaps on TV. The girls were three very young ones and three about in their 30's. My Thai-Lao is not that good but they were commenting on the program during the show. It was the nightly comedy show it seems. 
If they put some furniture in the rooms, it would be a good deal as it was only 1/2 block to the river. We found a great place to eat in a hotel on Lane Zang about 3 blocks from the monument. $6 for all you can eat at lunch, great food.

----------


## WujouMao

i stayed somewhere in Laos, although i wouldn't call it a guest house. more of a collection of good quality concrete hotel. wasnt in my guide book and i had trouble telling my driver what i wanted for a cheap and reasonable price. and not on the tourist track. 

it was very clean inside, good quality TV and and very quiet. the owner didnt speak much english. even had hot water to boot. can't remember price, but it wasn't 15 dollars and it wasn't 6 dollars

a bonus was thats its down the same lane which has the Soukvimarn Original Lao Food Restaurant, which was in the guide book. i guess the guest house i stayed in was new. 

there wasnt a curfew, not to my knowledge. cant remember the name of the place, but the restaurant is near 'That Dam' pagoda roundabout.

location of guest house  is 17 degree 57' 59.07" N    102 degree 36' 36.33" E. on google earth

----------


## thehighlander959

I just came back from Savannakhet the other day. It was a visa run for a double entry tourist visa no problems although the guy in the Thai Consulate asked for my old Passport so that he could see that I had already been issued a double entry in Vientiene 5 months ago.

There is a very good guest house on the way into Savannakhet from the Friendship Bridge 2. It is called Laolaoder Restaurant it has not bad rooms and is right on the banks of the Mekong River.
380 bht per night a/c,fan and clean double bed. Its about ten minutes from the Thai Consulate. Not a bad place to  get your head down for the night and the food is good also

----------


## trev

My wife and myself have just returned from Vientiane and we stayed at the Mekong Sunshine Hotel verry clean and the staff are great will stay there again next time we visit.

----------


## Chuangt2u

You get what you pay for...

Never had any trouble finding a decent place for a night or two paying $25 or so.

----------


## skyywalker

I've stayed several times at a place called "Riverside".  It's in Vientiane, not far from the the river.  I'd put a link but cannot do links yet.  Google it & it will come up.  It's usually around 750 baht & worth every satang.  Of course you can find accommodation for as little as 200 baht in Vientiane, but like someone else mentioned, you get what you pay for.

----------


## skyywalker

Riverside Hotel

----------


## spliff

Mr. S(ky)quawker: What is that hideous avatar?

----------


## skyywalker

Well, Spliff, if I had as a face as beautiful as yours (your avatar is you, right?) I'd be more than happy to use it as my avatar, but nature wasn't that kind to me.  I've had to settle for beautiful artwork instead.

----------


## mtone9317

Riverside is good as is the Mixay. Mixay is a younger crowd. They are across the street from each other. Mixay has a free breakfast and laundry at 10K Kip kilo.
There is a much better place right across from the Autayya Bank on Lane Zang.
$17 a night, very clean. It's new and the owner Angie is great. Breakfast is ok.
Everything works, TV , hot shower, AC and free internet in the dinning room. No car parking but safe for a motor schooter.

----------


## nobby shinawatra

Always used to stay at the Laos Paris,  for many years was $15 per night, not sure what it is now.

----------


## pawthailand

JUST STAYED IN THE LAOS PARIS HOTEL.  AGODA RIP OFF PRICE WAS 750 bt. MY DUMB AMERICAN FRIENDS PAID THAT AMOUNT. I NEGOCIATED A 500 bt PRICE WITH THE MGR FOR A TUE - WED ROOM. THEY HAVE A DECENT ROOM WITH NO WINDOWS THAT IS A BARGAIN AT 500 bt. SAFE AREA & SHORT HIKE TO RIVER.  GOOD LUCK! HAPPY TRAVELS! 

 :Unitedstates:

----------


## Phuketrichard

500 baht for a room with no windows???  I was up there in August an had a great ( not really big but enough for 2 beds) room at the Souphaphone GH 2 blocks to river with a window overlooking the temple for 450 baht which included wifi an breakfast!!
parked my car on the street with no problems for 4 nights

----------


## cisco999

> 500 baht for a room with no windows???  I was up there in August an had a great ( not really big but enough for 2 beds) room at the Souphaphone GH 2 blocks to river with a window overlooking the temple for 450 baht which included wifi an breakfast!!
> parked my car on the street with no problems for 4 nights



Thanks for sharing your pics, Phuketrichard.    Very nice.

----------

